# droid 3 lockscreen



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Is there a port of the d3/bionic lockscreen? For our .602


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

I created a topic yesterday asking if I was the only one interested in having the lockscreen. Good to see Im not the only one


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Nope I really dig it


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

thread moved. please only use the developers section for releases. thanks

also...http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5042-Droid-3-Rom-or-Lockscreen


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

This thread is the theme for it at least


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Running the theme alteady want lockscreen too tho lol


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah I want the bionic lockscreeen.

Lurch, what ROM are you running these days?


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

"Trooper said:


> Yeah I want the bionic lockscreeen.
> 
> Lurch, what ROM are you running these days?


Running sensei mod .602 right now with d3 theme battery life is a priority so im over 2nd init and charging 3 times a day....looking forward to sensei's 2nd init though he and testers are claiming 20hrs


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> Running sensei mod .602 right now with d3 theme battery life is a priority so im over 2nd init and charging 3 times a day....looking forward to sensei's 2nd init though he and testers are claiming 20hrs


How is it running for you bro? I'm thinking about flashing it.

Thanks.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

"Trooper said:


> How is it running for you bro? I'm thinking about flashing it.
> 
> Thanks.


Its nice only thing is tweetdeck and couple other apps fc but battery life is great im heavy user and avg 10-15 hours ...and if you want facebook to sync there is a patch in the thread or I could send that's bout it I recommend it if you like not charging lol


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> Its nice only thing is tweetdeck and couple other apps fc but battery life is great im heavy user and avg 10-15 hours ...and if you want facebook to sync there is a patch in the thread or I could send that's bout it I recommend it if you like not charging lol


That's cool man might just check it out. I dont use any social sites so might just give this a go. Thanks!


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

What you currently running?


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

I was on Liberty. Tried CM7 for GB kernel but had issues with it (yet again). At the moment I just finished rooting stock .602 So looking for something to flash lol.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

I love aosp and all the customization that 2nd init or cm7 gb kernel offers but the 602 based roms are twice as good on battery or more and everything works lol im sticking with them for now


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

I hear you man. Are there any other .602 roms out there? There are a few issues with Apex so dont want to go that route. Anything else besides this one?


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Apex fixed a lot of the issues in the test fab put on his site...there is shuji I hear great things about it but haven't tried it yet and vortex rom again haven't tried it yet


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Sounds good. Thanks man.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Trooper said:


> I was on Liberty. Tried CM7 for GB kernel but had issues with it (yet again). At the moment I just finished rooting stock .602 So looking for something to flash lol.


I wonder why it hasn't been working for you??? It's been working flawlessly for me going on 3 weeks now.


----------

